# Headaches



## Jezport

Over the past 3 years I have had months where I have headaches almost every day. As my Dad died from a brain tumour I have been worried about the possibility of having one myself. After all this time I figured that if I did have the same type of tumour as my dad I would already be dead, so I have had the courage to tell my doctor. He agreed that after 3 years it was highly unlikely that I would be alive if it was something serious, and arranged a CT scan for me. I have had the results and they are clear.

I am going back to my GP on Friday to see where I go next. At least I know I can rule out my biggest fear but I still have no idea why I get the headaches.

Has anyone here suffered with long term headaches and found anything that helps?


----------



## locovan

A visit to the Opticians and then Glasses.


----------



## Jezport

locovan said:


> A visit to the Opticians and then Glasses.


Was a Manager of an Opticians until last year, so have done that.
Also considered that I was not drinking enough water or was drinking too much coffee, so tried cutting out coffee and drinking more fresh water but no improvement.


----------



## pippin

If that doesn't work, try putting more water in it!

Actually, the optician idea is a good one.

If you have varifocal specs they have to be exactly correct otherwise one can get said headaches - been there.


----------



## Jezport

pippin said:


> If that doesn't work, try putting more water in it!
> 
> Actually, the optician idea is a good one.
> 
> If you have varifocal specs they have to be exactly correct otherwise one can get said headaches - been there.


Believe me my specs are top spec :wink:


----------



## locovan

A headache diary is helpful 
When headaches occur 
How long they last 
What you were doing when the headaches start 
Foods eaten prior to the headache 
How much sleep you have had 
Symptoms that accompany the headache 
Medicines taken 
What seems to have made the headache better or worse

If certain foods are triggering your headaches, your doc may suggest eliminating these foods from your diet. If stress is the culprit, your doc can help you cope by suggesting special treatments such as relaxation exercises,, massage, and exercise.


----------



## Jezport

locovan said:


> A headache diary is helpful
> When headaches occur
> How long they last
> What you were doing when the headaches start
> Foods eaten prior to the headache
> How much sleep you have had
> Symptoms that accompany the headache
> Medicines taken
> What seems to have made the headache better or worse
> 
> If certain foods are triggering your headaches, your doc may suggest eliminating these foods from your diet. If stress is the culprit, your doc can help you cope by suggesting special treatments such as relaxation exercises,, massage, and exercise.


My Doc asked me to keep a record of when I got them, but no other facts. I will speak to him as it sounds a good idea.


----------



## scept1c

Hi Jezport, I suffered with very bad headaches for decades and GP told me they were probably migraines. As the years went by, they got worse and the only thing that helped was aspirin. Paracetamol didn't help.

When I had a couple of beers or glasses of wine, I had a headache within a couple of hours and would suffer the next day with what I thought were hangovers.

The headaches continued to become more severe and I went back to my GP. He took my blood pressure and found that it was very high so he referred me to a specialist. The specialist started me on medication and within a couple of weeks my headaches stopped. It was like a new lease of life and I stopped getting hangovers after drinking.

I am still on the medication and expect to continue for the rest of my life. If my pressure starts to rise, I get headaches again. For example, if I take anti-inflamatories for a few days my pressure starts to rise.

Alcohol raises blood pressure and aspirin thins the blood and helps to lower blood pressure slightly.

I have spoken to a couple of other people who experienced severe headache until their blood pressure was lowered. A couple of GPs have also told me that high blood pressure will not cause headaches but I know different. :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, an elimination diet for a couple of weeks to see if they go away, then add things back in one by one. In my case this made the headaches worse temporarily from caffeine withdrawal!

Coffee is good for me - keeps the headaches at bay! 

Dave


----------



## gm6vxb

Toward the end of last year I started getting headaches, went to doctors, who said take Paracetomol and come back in two weeks if you still have headaches. 
Completely unknown by me, my wife called the emergency line as I was to put it mildly 'well out of it'. 
To cut a long story short, I had what are called embolisms on several veins. Had to have a fairly major operation to sort the problem.
Now I still get various problems but have been told that these will clear with time.
Back in to the hospital next week for a six monthly checkup, and what I suspect may be another leaky vein.

Probably not the same problem, and I really hope not as it has knocked me about a lot.

Martin.


----------



## Jezport

scept1c said:


> Hi Jezport, I suffered with very bad headaches for decades and GP told me they were probably migraines. As the years went by, they got worse and the only thing that helped was aspirin. Paracetamol didn't help.
> 
> When I had a couple of beers or glasses of wine, I had a headache within a couple of hours and would suffer the next day with what I thought were hangovers.
> 
> The headaches continued to become more severe and I went back to my GP. He took my blood pressure and found that it was very high so he referred me to a specialist. The specialist started me on medication and within a couple of weeks my headaches stopped. It was like a new lease of life and I stopped getting hangovers after drinking.
> 
> I am still on the medication and expect to continue for the rest of my life. If my pressure starts to rise, I get headaches again. For example, if I take anti-inflamatories for a few days my pressure starts to rise.
> 
> Alcohol raises blood pressure and aspirin thins the blood and helps to lower blood pressure slightly.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of other people who experienced severe headache until their blood pressure was lowered. A couple of GPs have also told me that high blood pressure will not cause headaches but I know different. :roll:


I have low blood pressure (normally low) as does my mother. My GP checked it a couple of weeks ago and it was 115 over 70 That was at his surgery so It will be lower when I am relaxed at home.

Thanks 
Jez


----------



## Jezport

gm6vxb said:


> Toward the end of last year I started getting headaches, went to doctors, who said take Paracetomol and come back in two weeks if you still have headaches.
> Completely unknown by me, my wife called the emergency line as I was to put it mildly 'well out of it'.
> To cut a long story short, I had what are called embolisms on several veins. Had to have a fairly major operation to sort the problem.
> Now I still get various problems but have been told that these will clear with time.
> Back in to the hospital next week for a six monthly checkup, and what I suspect may be another leaky vein.
> 
> Probably not the same problem, and I really hope not as it has knocked me about a lot.
> 
> Martin.


I have had a CT scan, so I presume it would have shown.

Thanks
Jez


----------



## scept1c

Hello again Jezport, I remember that you work with car cleaning products and I am reminded of my last major cleaning of my motorhome after being abroad for three months.

I don't know if it was relevant but I used a cheap tar and insect remover and had a headache for about 24 hours afterwards. I checked my blood pressure and it wasn't very high but my pulse rate was a lot faster than normal and took a long time to come down again.


----------



## twinky

I suffered with headaches for years. Not everyday but usually the morning after alcohol.

I dont mean a hangover I mean after 1 pint.

I eventually went to the doctors and he tested my liver and kidney functions and other things and all proved normal except my blood pressure was slightly raised.

I started on medication and I havent had a headache since - about 5 years.

I assume youve had yours checked?


----------



## twinky

Jezport said:


> scept1c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jezport, I suffered with very bad headaches for decades and GP told me they were probably migraines. As the years went by, they got worse and the only thing that helped was aspirin. Paracetamol didn't help.
> 
> When I had a couple of beers or glasses of wine, I had a headache within a couple of hours and would suffer the next day with what I thought were hangovers.
> 
> The headaches continued to become more severe and I went back to my GP. He took my blood pressure and found that it was very high so he referred me to a specialist. The specialist started me on medication and within a couple of weeks my headaches stopped. It was like a new lease of life and I stopped getting hangovers after drinking.
> 
> I am still on the medication and expect to continue for the rest of my life.
> 
> If my pressure starts to rise, I get headaches again. For example, if I take anti-inflamatories for a few days my pressure starts to rise.
> 
> Alcohol raises blood pressure and aspirin thins the blood and helps to lower blood pressure slightly.
> 
> I have spoken to a couple of other people who experienced severe headache until their blood pressure was lowered. A couple of GPs have also told me that high blood pressure will not cause headaches but I know different. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I have low blood pressure (normally low) as does my mother. My GP checked it a couple of weeks ago and it was 115 over 70 That was at his surgery so It will be lower when I am relaxed at home.
> 
> Thanks
> Jez
Click to expand...

Soz

Im a bit slow responding


----------



## Jezport

scept1c said:


> Hello again Jezport, I remember that you work with car cleaning products and I am reminded of my last major cleaning of my motorhome after being abroad for three months.
> 
> I don't know if it was relevant but I used a cheap tar and insect remover and had a headache for about 24 hours afterwards. I checked my blood pressure and it wasn't very high but my pulse rate was a lot faster than normal and took a long time to come down again.


I select my products carefully and would use a mask for any chemicals which required it, I started valeting after the symptoms started.

Thanks
Jezport


----------



## erneboy

Investigate migraine, specifically cluster migraine, some info on Google but not very common so hard to find the info, Regards Alan.


----------



## Jezport

I have to add, that my father went to A & E and they diagnosed sinusitis. He was dead within months. 

His GP diagnosed it as depression

So I don't particularly trust doctors.


----------



## Jezport

erneboy said:


> Investigate migraine, specifically cluster migraine, some info on Google but not very common so hard to find the info, Regards Alan.


The headaches are not as severe as cluster headaches, however I did have a migraine a couple of weeks ago, it left me weak for 3 days. The strange thing is it was not that severe in fact the light show that came before the pain bit was quite enjoyable :roll:


----------



## LoueenCo

I too have suffered from headaches over many years, I did have a car accident a good few years ago and received whip lash injuries. The headaces got worse and I could only sleep in the lounge chair.I spent many nights sat up, now I sleep very flat to let the neck relax, I also take a muscle relaxent obtained from the GP. I feel sometimes it may have been caused by work , i.e. bending, painting, lifting ect.


----------



## Mike48

Jezport. Your symptoms should not be ignored and you seem to be doing the right things. I ignored mine and the end result was not pleasant. 

In your case you must have been (are being) treated thoroughly because a CT scan is very very expensive. That should show abnormalities. (When you have radical brain surgery as I have had you are also subjected to a camera loaded tube through the groin, through the heart and into your neck and beyond.) 

The problem with identifying the source of headaches is monumental. Environmental conditions, food, drink, blood pressure, eyes and many other factors can bring on headaches but finding the source is simply (or not so) a process of elimination. Just keep on doing as you are and I'm sure the source will be identified. The remedy is probably very simple but the cause can be a b****r to find.


----------



## Jezport

LoueenCo said:


> I too have suffered from headaches over many years, I did have a car accident a good few years ago and received whip lash injuries. The headaces got worse and I could only sleep in the lounge chair.I spent many nights sat up, now I sleep very flat to let the neck relax, I also take a muscle relaxent obtained from the GP. I feel sometimes it may have been caused by work , i.e. bending, painting, lifting ect.


Thats interesting because I do suffer back problems, I am currently taking diclofenac (anti inflammatory) prescribed when I told my doctor about it at the same time as I told him about my headaches.

Thanks
Jezport


----------



## Jezport

gelathae said:


> Jezport. Your symptoms should not be ignored and you seem to be doing the right things. I ignored mine and the end result was not pleasant.
> 
> In your case you must have been (are being) treated thoroughly because a CT scan is very very expensive. That should show abnormalities. (When you have radical brain surgery as I have had you are also subjected to a camera loaded tube through the groin, through the heart and into your neck and beyond.)
> 
> The problem with identifying the source of headaches is monumental. Environmental conditions, food, drink, blood pressure, eyes and many other factors can bring on headaches but finding the source is simply (or not so) a process of elimination. Just keep on doing as you are and I'm sure the source will be identified. The remedy is probably very simple but the cause can be a b****r to find.


As I have seen how my dad went through surgery and radiotherapy which ruined the short time ha had remaining. It took me a long time to dare go to my GP, but at least I have ruled my worst fear out.

Hope you are now well.
Thanks
Jezport


----------



## time-traveller

Jezport said:


> I have not been getting email notifications that this thread has had reply, We were waiting for someone to twig that Suebee is Mrs Jezport, We thought that there should be enough clues. We both have Chausson motorhomes in our profiles and were both looking for a new van. We knew that it would be visible to admin etc. Was going to give some more clues later but we have both been busy. No harm meant just messing about.


Hmm. Perhaps moderators have 'special' powers .... ?
Dolls and pins spring to mind .... !

Just joking Jez - I wish you well - I'll put it back in the drawer now! Honest :wink:


----------



## hiddenseven

I'm not sure but CT scans don't always pick things up. 

Suffered with sinusitis for years. 
Headaches started xmas 2007, got rid of them easy enough with paracetamol just not the constant dull aches. Had the eyes, blood tests, xrays etc. Doctors thought I was having migraines. Went downhill fast around easter, lost weight, stopped eating. MRI showed up the tumour!! 

No indication of a brain tumour from any of the normal tests. Made a full recovery thanks to everyone who looked after me. 

Only you know how you feel, keep at them, my persistence brought me answers. 

Hope you do too 

Hiddenseven 
(sported a Beckham "7" scar after surgery, from my crown to the nape of my neck, hidden now my hairs grown back.


----------



## Pollydoodle

hi Jezport

I'm not sure if you are a 'him' or a 'her' :roll: but as a 'her' I suffered horrendous hormonal migraines for most of my life, which spoilt a good many events. At one time I had to go to bed for 3 days every month. I coulndt stand up the pain was so bad and I was violently sick, very inconvenient when you have a family to look after. The pain lessened as I grew older, but sometimes lasting 6 weeks or more. Then, when I reached the magic milestone - the 'change' it all stopped. Perhaps, if you are nearing that milestone, it is the other way with you.

Sorry, if you are a 'him' I dont have any help other than what has been suggested


----------



## delboy0127

Dear Jezport,

Where do I start I have suffered headaches for almost 10 years now, I have had brain scans you name it I have had it. I take a drug called Naramig, which normally brings the headache under control, although on the last two occasions I have had to go to the doctors to have a Pethadine injection to break the cycle the drugs would not do it by themselves.

I to suffer with a severe back problem I have had 3 operations on my back at L4, this disc has now totally collasped.

I can further advise you that I am allergic to all pain killing drugs they induce severe migraine with me, including Dyclofenic, I can take two tablets only, anymore and i am in severe trouble. I cannot take beta blockers for the same reason. I can take a low dose alpha blocker, I also have to take Warfarin following 3 blood clots. My blood pressure is fine.

So as you see my symtoms are very similar to that of yours. for 1 I would definatley look at the Dyclofenac, and start listing the time of your headaches, I also believe certain foods will help trigger the headache / Migrain.

I am sorry if i have bored anyone I just wanted to show how similar our headache problems were

Delboy


----------



## Waggys

*headaches*

Hi,

I have suffered from headaches for over 15 years. I have cluster type headaches lasting 3 to 4 days as well as migraines. I have found Co-codamol fixes the headaches and a drug from the quacks help with the migraines.

I have visted an osteopath who has "fixed" it by sorting the ligaments out in the back of my neck. I have a poor posture in the neck area due to working with computers for 10 hours a day.

Have a look at this site

http://www.petersadler.net/osteopathy.shtml

All the best


----------



## Hintonwood

I have suffered Migraine headaches for 40 odd years.

My father and his mother both had them so there is a genetic link - further evidenced by the fact that I am a clone of my father and my two brothers did not have migraines and take after my mother.

For a period, from ages 14 - 30 they became very infrequent after a psychiatrist I was sent to after all other tests were exhausted suggested that my shallow breathing could be a factor. He gave me breathing exercises to do. Of course, the improvement could have something to do with adolescence or could simply be a coincidence.

Just food for thought.

PS I get about 6 a year now and take anadin extra or a drug called sumatriptan (Imigran Recovery) depending on the severity.

Hope you get an answer and a cure soon.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Just curious as to if you have or ever had any back/neck problems or been involved in an accident?

Amazing what the spine controls! I had a very bad 6 week long migraine, saw a chiropractor who clicked my neck and it went in under 10 mins!

You may even have wear that you do not know is there, or twisting of a vertebrae which is a major cause of migraine - usually tell a sinal one as painkillers struggle to have any effect.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hmmm.
Does erindoores nag a lot that seems to be when I get my headaches. :roll:


----------



## Jezport

delboy0127 said:


> Dear Jezport,
> 
> Where do I start I have suffered headaches for almost 10 years now, I have had brain scans you name it I have had it. I take a drug called Naramig, which normally brings the headache under control, although on the last two occasions I have had to go to the doctors to have a Pethadine injection to break the cycle the drugs would not do it by themselves.
> 
> I to suffer with a severe back problem I have had 3 operations on my back at L4, this disc has now totally collasped.
> 
> I can further advise you that I am allergic to all pain killing drugs they induce severe migraine with me, including Dyclofenic, I can take two tablets only, anymore and i am in severe trouble. I cannot take beta blockers for the same reason. I can take a low dose alpha blocker, I also have to take Warfarin following 3 blood clots. My blood pressure is fine.
> 
> So as you see my symtoms are very similar to that of yours. for 1 I would definatley look at the Dyclofenac, and start listing the time of your headaches, I also believe certain foods will help trigger the headache / Migrain.
> 
> I am sorry if i have bored anyone I just wanted to show how similar our headache problems were
> 
> Delboy


Hi Delboy,

There are a lot of similarities in what you say, I have just been to my doctors today. He took me off Diclofenac, which I have been on for 3 weeks, as they gave no improvement.

I suffer sciatica quite regular but my doc recons they wont be connected. He is refering me to a neurologist for my headches and a muskoskelital specialist for my back. He has also told me to keep a headache diary.

Sorry for the late reply as I dont seem to be getting email notifications of thread updates sometimes.

Thanks
Jez


----------



## Jezport

hiddenseven said:


> I'm not sure but CT scans don't always pick things up.
> 
> Suffered with sinusitis for years.
> Headaches started xmas 2007, got rid of them easy enough with paracetamol just not the constant dull aches. Had the eyes, blood tests, xrays etc. Doctors thought I was having migraines. Went downhill fast around easter, lost weight, stopped eating. MRI showed up the tumour!!
> 
> No indication of a brain tumour from any of the normal tests. Made a full recovery thanks to everyone who looked after me.
> 
> Only you know how you feel, keep at them, my persistence brought me answers.
> 
> Hope you do too
> 
> Hiddenseven
> (sported a Beckham "7" scar after surgery, from my crown to the nape of my neck, hidden now my hairs grown back.


My Doctor said that the CT scan would show if I had a tumour, when I see the neurologist I will check. Your symptoms are similar to my Dads, as casualty diagnoses sinusitis when it was a tumour.

Thanks
Jez


----------



## Jezport

Well I have finally had my appointment with the neurologist. He says that my CT scan would have shown anything if it would have been there, He also said that because of the fact that I have suffered from them for so long I should not worry, as if it would have been something serious I would be dead by now. :roll:


----------



## hiddenseven

Thanks for the update. Hope you get your answers soon. Your neurologist will get to the bottom of your headaches. Thinking of you


----------



## bambi2

I have had a headache for the past year, I went through the checks, like a brain scan etc. then the neurolagist did a very painful test he inserted neadles in to my muscles and gave me electric shocks, Oh! that did hurt!! he has told me I have peripheral neuropathy and he wants me to have a spinal tap or is it lumber puncture done, I am trying to avoid this as I have a curvature of the spine and get backaches, the last thing I want is to make my back worse, I live in France and I must admit the specialist is very thorough. bambi 2 8O


----------



## tomnjune

i hope you get the answers to your problems soon, its is very worrying when you feel bad and dont feel confident around drs. my mum has a brain tumour in the pituarity and has had it drained but its now growing again?? but she is 85 and still going strong . may be you have, :roll: as some have said neck problems which can make you have bad headaches. best of luck . june


----------



## 2Dreamers

Perhaps a visit to a good osteopath that also does cranial massage may be worth a try

Julie


----------



## raynipper

Hi Jezport.
Read somewhere about two years ago that grapefruit juice was good in preventing tumours. Dunno the medical answers but it's nice and can't do any harm in reasonable quantities.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport

At the moment I am headache free, but they do tend to come for a few weeks or months and go away. Or it could be the drug that I am taking for my back that has shifted them. I am just keeping my fingers crossed.

For anyones information brain tumour research is very under funded and the causes of brain tumours are no better understood now than years ago.

If you want to donate any money or offer help to rais funds for brain tumour research please go to Andreas Gift

Or just go on their website and read some of the stories.


----------



## The-Clangers

Hi,

I suffered from headaches for approx 20 odd years, practically daily mild to severe, sometimes migraine. Had a couple of scans that were clear and have tried all sorts of pain killers and migraine tablets.

Finally ended up in hospital with a very severe and drawn out migraine, which they could not find any cause for. Went back to Doctor and saw a new GP. She looked at my records and said that she would like to try me on an old fashioned Beta Blocker called Propranolol. Said that she knew a lot of GP's who used this if they suffered from headaches.

Been on it now for about 6 months, and can count on one hand the number of headaches I have had, and not one migraine.

Went back recently to GP for something else, and thanked her for giving me a new life, as the difference is so great.

Please try them.

David


----------



## Jezport

I have been prescribed Amitriptyline for my Sciatica and have not had any headaches since. Reading up on the drug I see that it can be used for migraine sufferers. Although it is licenced for treating depression it is used for a number of other uses and seems to be reducing my back pain and hopefully my headaches.


----------



## richardjames

Hi Jez I have just had a thought - your headaches could be caused by tension which is why the Amitriptyline may be working - just a thought


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jez,

First of all you have my sympathy, headaches are one of those personal things that no one else can truly understand.

I will give you the benefit of my story which may help.

I have suffered classic migraines for years. This is the sort that is preceded by flashing lights. They used to induce projecticle vomiting and I would be bedridden for up to a week.

As the years went on I learnt to cope with these but used to also get excruciating pains that would start above my eye and work their way towards the back of my head. About 15 or so years ago these headaches started to become debilitating to the point were I went to see my doctor and collapsed in the surgery. I remember crawling on the floor and everyone ignored me. I got up and went in to see the doctor and he gave me some tablet or another. I drove home, got out of the car and collapsed. I lived in a cul de sac in the middle of nowhere and had to crawl in a suit about 100 yards to my house. I hauled myself into the house and crawled up the stairs to bed, crying in pain.

Over a period of a few months the pain became constant and left me howling for most of the time. I was rushed to hospital in an ambulance on a couple of occasions were I had amongst other things a scan.

I remember on one occasion a rather nasty Sister who was angry at me, stabbing me with a needle in my thigh and nearly punching her. Within a couple of minutes I vomited the full length of the bed and it hit her!

They took me home and many doctors visits followed. I was wasting away and looked like death. Eventually one doctor came and I remember her saying we have no idea what to do, but this drug has just been sent to us for trial give it a go. It was an effervescent tablet like alka seltzer. Within a couple of minutes of taking it the pain at the back of my head eased and I called Claire and told her to phone the doctor and tell her I loved her.

I was still unable to walk and still had severe headaches but was able to think straight. I asked Claire to go to the library and get as many books as she could on alternative illnesses. After about a dozen or so books it was obvious to me that I had the then new illnesses we now know as ME! I contacted my doctor and they eventually admitted that they suspected this was the case but at that time it was not recognised. He also admitted that they had expected me to die and knew there was nothing they could do! It turned out as well as the stress headaches I was suffering cluster migraines.

Claire then went to the library and brought me back loads of books on alternative medicines. I honed the treatment and then went to see a specialist.

After a couple of sessions the specialist got out of me a very stressful incident that had happened many years before. It was then easy to follow that incident and it's repercussions down the years. What amazed me is how obvious it was once we uncovered it. I had spent years believing that I was superman and nothing could affect me. Suddenly I realised I was like everyone else, fallible and fragile.

I still have that tablet and when I feel a pain at the back of my neck I know I am about to suffer an attack. Two tablets and I am almost on a high and able to chill big time.

That tablet is solpadol and I have some in each car, the RV, my wash bags, camera bags and computer bag.

Before anyone even dreams of suggesting it, this is not a placebo it is a real tablet and eases the tension that is the start of an attack. I have a 30 day repeat prescription and over the years they last about 4 years! Ie I don't take that many and only when needed. What I must not do is delay or try and be clever and think I can get over it without the tablet.

ME is of course yuppies disease, which is all stress related. I suffered badly and lived my life on the go almost 24 hours a day. I slept for about 2 hours, was in the RAF and ran two successful businesses. I thought that this is what life was all about.

What I am now is something completely different. I have taught as a consultant and mentor to many the following principles.

When at work, work. When at play, play. Don't let the two mix. I have breakfast and dinner with my family almost every day. I do not work weekends. Well the truth is I may have done once or twice in the last 14 years! Now comes the bit that most overworked people cannot take in. I run a business that should have at least 5 times more personnel than we do! And yet we manage by working less hours!

So after all that the important thing is to understand if you are stressed and please for you own sake don't say NO. Talk to your family and friends and get them to tell you honestly. If they think you are then seek the help of someone outside the family. You can usually ask for someone from your doctor. They should take you back to different points in your life and eventually to the one that caused the stress in the first place. Do believe me if stess is your problem this will be a lifeline.

I am happy to communicate with you off the thread if you want to discuss further.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road

Hi Jeremy

I suffered from "tension release migraine" for a couple of years when I was in a stressful work situation. I would be fine (though stressed as I said) through the week, then on Friday night I relaxed and EVERY Saturday morning woke up with a thumping - literally throbbing - headache and nausea. If I stayed in bed it just hung on and on but usually cleared when I got active. This went on until I resolved some issues that were causing problems at work (actually, I told the boss where to get off!) and the headaches went away.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jezport

I don't think my headaches are triggered by stress, as I had them when I worked as an Optical manager for the Co-op Group. I had them when I was not working and have them when I am away in the van. I did not get them at the most stressful time of my life. Which was when my Dad was suddenly diagnosedwith a terminal brain tumour and I had to take over running his business, doing his VAT etc and trying to spend time with him as much as possible, and after that there was all the legalities of his death to deal with. My headaches started after the stress had died down.


----------



## gdleeds

Hi Jeremy looks like the motorhomefacts memebrs are on your case, I dont suffer with what you have but I can see the support you are receiving from the members, as they are with Fiona and myself.
We do hope something good comes along soon that helps you overcome your problem.


Best wishes and regards

Graham & Fiona


----------



## Jezport

gdleeds said:


> Hi Jeremy looks like the motorhomefacts memebrs are on your case, I dont suffer with what you have but I can see the support you are receiving from the members, as they are with Fiona and myself.
> We do hope something good comes along soon that helps you overcome your problem.
> 
> Best wishes and regards
> 
> Graham & Fiona


Hopefully the medication that I am on has stopped them, only time will tell. I had tried all the usual stuff for my sciatica and nothing stopped it, trying Amytriptylene as a last try and it seems to have reduced my back pain massively and maybe my headaches.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jez,

Having given you an elaborate explanation of how stress causes a lot of headaches I did not explain properly that you don't have to feel stress for the headaches to come on at this stage.

Basically you have suffered severe stress in the past and are now suffering the consequences! This is a common reaction and it is why lots of us think that we are not stressed and it cannot possibly be that which is causing these problems!

Please don't take this as me saying you are suffering stress as I obviously don't know. But don't just ignore the fact because you don't feel stressed now.

It really is worth seeking advice from a councillor via your Doctor as you never know! Did you ask family and friends?

Best regards

Chris


----------



## carolgavin

My friend (who incidentally has oesophageal cancer) has suffered from headaches now for over a month. He refused to go to the doctors but today the pain was so bad he was urgently admitted to hospital. He has some adverse neorological signs in the back of my mind is the liklihood of brain mets however the docs have also suggested 'atypical migraines' Not had tie to google this yet but wonder if thats what you could have Jez?

Friend is getting CT scan hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Jezport

I plan to go to my Docs soonish and discuss that the fact that I haven't had a headache since starting the meds for my back and see what she says. I have had a CT scan some months back and seen a neurologist who says that if it would have been something similar to what my Dad had I would be dead by now. So as far as I am concerned I just want to check that the meds I am on are OK for long term use or should I come off them at some stage.

I will mention past stress that I went through and see what she says. But apart from a stinking cold I feel pretty good at the moment.


----------



## carolgavin

Jezport said:


> I plan to go to my Docs soonish and discuss that the fact that I haven't had a headache since starting the meds for my back and see what she says. I have had a CT scan some months back and seen a neurologist who says that if it would have been something similar to what my Dad had I would be dead by now. So as far as I am concerned I just want to check that the meds I am on are OK for long term use or should I come off them at some stage.
> 
> I will mention past stress that I went through and see what she says. But apart from a stinking cold I feel pretty good at the moment.


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## eddied

Ciao tutti, spent from age 15 to 65 experiencing what were often really debilitating headaches. Constantly treated with painkillers as chronic sinusitis. Just after 65th had a mini ictus, loosing a lot of memory, a bit of hearing and a lot of strength on my left side. I also got a detachef retina in my left eye; but guess what? Headaches disappesred - totally.
So much for medical science!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Needlesnotpins

Hi, at the risk of being boring, have you tried acupuncture? It is useful for headaches and migraine and also sciatic pain. With regards to the last, it was one of the factors which led me into qualifying as an acupuncturist. I practice in Boston so if you're nearby please contact me (I'm on the British Acupuncture Council memebership list!). Harry Wright :wink:


----------



## Jodi1

Its odd how the same drugs will affect people differently. I'm taking Diklofenac for osteo arthritus in my knees and they do a wonderful job in keeping the pain and discomfort away. I also used to have frequent headaches, not as severe as migraines, but troubling all the same. I rarely have them now and if I do a couple of asprin sorts it out. Also I no longer have indigestion since starting on my meds and yet I was warned that Diklofenac tends to cause indigestion.


----------



## Jezport

I am still on Amitriptyline for my back pain and no longer suffer headaches. My Sciatica is still moderatly painful but I have now had an MRI scan of my lower back which shows I have a slipped C5 and a bi-laterally prolapsed C4 disc putting pressure on both my sciatic nerves (if I remember correctly), so I am now on the waiting list to see a surgeon.


----------



## suedew

Not surprised your headaches have stopped since you started Amytriptyline, may not be now, but was at one time a popular and for some effective preventative measure for migraine.
I used it myself, low dose, for several years. Gave me a new lease of life.
Sue


----------



## Jezport

suedew said:


> Not surprised your headaches have stopped since you started Amytriptyline, may not be now, but was at one time a popular and for some effective preventative measure for migraine.
> I used it myself, low dose, for several years. Gave me a new lease of life.
> Sue


It has changed my life and I consider it a miracle drug.


----------



## Uller

I got a lot of headaches and still do get some, but at least I know now what was causing them.

I went to have a massage a couple of years ago (proper therapeutic one) and mentioned the headaches. She said that I should go to an osteopath - she thought my neck was quite locked up and there was a limit to what she could do with massage.

She also mentioned that I had flat feet (I'm 38 and no-one had mentioned it before!) and suggested that I see a podiatrist.

Long story short, I now wear orthotics and see an osteopath every couple of months or so for maintenance. My flat feet lead to poor posture which lead to a lot of tension in my neck. To top it off, I had an old neck injury. Often my neck hurt so it was obvious what the problem was, but sometimes I just got the headaches - they were still caused by tension in my neck but it wasn't so obvious.

I still get some of the headaches but I now know that treating my neck, even if my neck isn't hurting (heat wraps, massage etc) is what is likely to clear it.

It is amazing how much physical tension we carry around without realising it and what an impact that can have.


----------

